# Shepard Tone Maker (Free) *Update*



## Anders Bru (Mar 6, 2019)

Hello.

I wanted to share a fun, little effect I made that turns any sound into a shepard tone.
Simply hold down a note, hit "Start", keep holding for 2 seconds and it's done (you don't have to keep holding the note anymore). Add a good doze of reverb and experiment with lots of sounds! Render an empty midi clip or resample to a new audio track to get it to audio. Hit "Start" again to stop the tone.
*Update: *I've done some changes on the interface and added a button for changing the direction of the tone, as well as a knob for adjusting the range.

*1. This plugin requires CSound installed to run. CSound is the programming language that this effect was coded in. Download link, should be a quick and easy installation. You can read more about CSound here and here if you're curious.

2. Download the effect here. Just hit the green download-button and "Download Zip".

3. Unzip and move the version you want to the corresponding folder.
For Mac this is usually:
/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins
For Windows this is usually:
C:\Program Files\VSTPlugins

Windows users make sure all three files are in the same folder.

Enjoy!*

Here is a quick demonstration with a couple of different sounds.



Feel free to use it however you like, and let me know if there's any bugs or features you want added!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Mar 6, 2019)

That's really cool and useful, thank you!


----------



## chrisr (Mar 6, 2019)

How generous! Thank you.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 6, 2019)

Nice Anders! A big thanks!


----------



## munician (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 6, 2019)

Cool! Thanks a lot


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 6, 2019)

oh, mac only? then lucky mac users. sounds really good and useful.


----------



## Anders Bru (Mar 6, 2019)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> oh, mac only? then lucky mac users. sounds really good and useful.


Looking into getting it to Windows now


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 6, 2019)

Nifty... thank you, Anders!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 6, 2019)

Anders Bru said:


> Looking into getting it to Windows now


Thanks,
that would really great!


----------



## Firstfewbars (Mar 6, 2019)

Audio unit Pliiz...


----------



## Anders Bru (Mar 6, 2019)

Firstfewbars said:


> Audio unit Pliiz...


Added now


----------



## Firstfewbars (Mar 6, 2019)

Hm, for some reason the plugin won't validate in Logic (10.4.4).


----------



## Anders Bru (Mar 6, 2019)

Firstfewbars said:


> Hm, for some reason the plugin won't validate in Logic (10.4.4).


I'm not on Logic, so unfortunately I don't think I can be of much help. Have you tried the "Reset & Rescan Selection" in the Plugin Manager?


----------



## Firstfewbars (Mar 6, 2019)

I´ve tried everything, no luck... :(


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 6, 2019)

Maybe I don't understand where to install these, but neither the AU nor the VST is working for me either. Logic says that the AU is incompatible.


----------



## Firstfewbars (Mar 6, 2019)

Library/Audio/Plug-ins/Components (or VST)


----------



## DivingInSpace (Mar 6, 2019)

I can't get it to work in Logic Either, what a shame, it seems fun


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 6, 2019)

Very cool. Please let us know when it's available for windows! Thanks


----------



## Anders Bru (Mar 6, 2019)

DivingInSpace said:


> I can't get it to work in Logic Either, what a shame, it seems fun


I'm not sure why Logic isn't able to open it. Unfortunately I'm not very tech-savvy, just had an idea for an effect and tried my best making it work. Can someone confirm that it works on their system?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 6, 2019)

Firstfewbars said:


> Library/Audio/Plug-ins/Components (or VST)


Yes, that’s where I put them. When I'm back at my rig, I'll try it in a different DAW and see if the VST is picked up and works.


----------



## IvanP (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## IvanP (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you! 

Tried it on Cubase (Mac) but automatically went to unusable plugins folder. A pity! But seems very well done in any case!


----------



## storyteller (Mar 6, 2019)

For me the VST doesn't show up in Reaper, and the AU loads as a blacked out/unusable plugin. Not sure what I might be doing wrong? It looks great though! I'm excited to use it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Anders Bru (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm not sure why it doesn't seem to be working for some. I'll keep working on it and come back with an update. It's a nice, little tool and it would be fun to share it with this community.


----------



## DynamicK (Mar 7, 2019)

Anders Bru said:


> Looking into getting it to Windows now


Good news..Thanks


----------



## Anders Bru (Mar 7, 2019)

I've removed the download link for now, because of some compatibility issues. I will keep working on the effect and hopefully come back with a working version  Thank you so much for the interest so far!


----------



## Uiroo (Mar 12, 2019)

Man, this is awesome!
Can't wait for it to be available for windows. 

Thanks man.


----------



## StephenForsyth (Mar 13, 2019)

Are you a wizard? this is brillo.


----------



## Anders Bru (Mar 15, 2019)

Hey guys. I've made some changes and put together a simple three-step guide for downloading this effect. Should be a fairly simple and straightforward process, but let me know if there's any problems!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 15, 2019)

Hey, thanks a lots for your hard work on that, Anders

I just followed your instructions. Windows 7 here. And: It works - great! 
Installed all three Csound-Packs. Just one small window popped up "Please install python 2.7 again". 
But nevertheless everything functions.


----------



## Anders Bru (Mar 15, 2019)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> Hey, thanks a lots for your hard work on that, Anders
> 
> I just followed your instructions. Windows 7 here. And: It works - great!
> Installed all three Csound-Packs. Just one small window popped up "Please install python 2.7 again".
> But nevertheless everything functions.


That's good to hear! Not sure why you would get a message about Python though, but if it works, it works


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 15, 2019)

Yes : ) Interesting with Vocals... lots of potential... what a playground


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 15, 2019)

However you managed to do that - Respect!
Does it use granular parts? 
Now I could imagine to use PaulStretch besides...


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Mar 15, 2019)

What a lot of fun — it works just fine in Logic Pro. Thanks for the generous gift, Anders.


----------



## Anders Bru (Mar 15, 2019)

Thomas Kallweit said:


> However you managed to do that - Respect!
> Does it use granular parts?
> Now I could imagine to use PaulStretch besides...


There's no granular, it actually just loops a 2 second clip (actually, it's four versions of that loop, pitching up/down independently). It has a 0.5 second crossover, which is why on certain sounds you can hear a slight dip when it loops (this is why I recommend using lots of reverb )



PaulBrimstone said:


> What a lot of fun — it works just fine in Logic Pro. Thanks for the generous gift, Anders.


Thanks! I'm glad to hear you like it. It works surprisingly well with atonal stuff, as well, like cymbals etc. Good for making some pretty creepy risers.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 15, 2019)

Incredible, thanks a lot for your explanation. And yes, I tried it with a longer, smooth reverb, very good. This is the first time I see the sheperd concept as real effect only, which can be placed on anything (when I did noct miss something). The others were instruments, where the effect was linked to their sound only.


----------



## Nite Sun (Mar 16, 2019)

Amazing work and incredibly generous of you to give this away for free. Thank you!


----------



## Firstfewbars (Mar 17, 2019)

Love the plugin. Thank you!


----------



## pkm (Mar 19, 2019)

This is really great, thank you!


----------



## Uiroo (Apr 1, 2019)

Doesn't seem to work for me on Windows 10 Cubase 9.

Cubase puts it on blacklist, and when I try to reactivate it doesn't work either. :(


----------



## splayford (Apr 1, 2019)

Amazing, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shredder95 (Nov 12, 2021)

Thank you so much for this cool plugin! Unfortunately I wasn't able to play around with it, as it keeps cutting out and chopping my audio into weird fragments of sound. Have you ever come across similar issues?
I'm running Logic Pro X (10.4.1) on High Sierra. 
Thanks!


----------



## Anders Bru (Nov 13, 2021)

Shredder95 said:


> Thank you so much for this cool plugin! Unfortunately I wasn't able to play around with it, as it keeps cutting out and chopping my audio into weird fragments of sound. Have you ever come across similar issues?
> I'm running Logic Pro X (10.4.1) on High Sierra.
> Thanks!


Hey! Been a while since I've used this, but I remember it happening to me as well. Removing and reloading the plugin seemed to clear it, not sure why. Oh, and I don't know about compatibility with newer OS etc, so that could be a potential issue. This was just a fun little plugin I made a couple years back, and wanted to share, so it's nice to see that people still use it at least. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Shredder95 (Nov 13, 2021)

Anders Bru said:


> Hey! Been a while since I've used this, but I remember it happening to me as well. Removing and reloading the plugin seemed to clear it, not sure why. Oh, and I don't know about compatibility with newer OS etc, so that could be a potential issue. This was just a fun little plugin I made a couple years back, and wanted to share, so it's nice to see that people still use it at least. Sorry I can't be of more help.


Got you, thanks so much for your response! Seems like removing the plugin temporarily fixes it.
It's very kind of you to share this with the community, thank you so much for your time and your work!


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 13, 2021)

Anders Bru said:


> Hey! Been a while since I've used this, but I remember it happening to me as well. Removing and reloading the plugin seemed to clear it, not sure why. Oh, and I don't know about compatibility with newer OS etc, so that could be a potential issue. This was just a fun little plugin I made a couple years back, and wanted to share, so it's nice to see that people still use it at least. Sorry I can't be of more help.


none of the links are working for me.......is it just on my end or is it like this for everyone?


----------



## Shredder95 (Nov 13, 2021)

Nashi_VI said:


> none of the links are working for me.......is it just on my end or is it like this for everyone?


It didn't work for me when I was using Safari, but worked on Google Chrome. Try another browser


----------



## KEM (Nov 13, 2021)

Dude I’ve been wanting something like this for a long time, does it work with Big Sur??


----------



## KEM (Nov 14, 2021)

Update: Downloaded the plugin and it doesn't work, my Mac couldn't verify it so it got put on the blocklist in Cubase and I don't have the option to reactivate it


----------

